# Ipod touch 5 ou 4??



## brand (6 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour bonsoir,

Voila demain est mon anniversaire je vais avoir 15 ans. J'ai eu de l'argent pour Noël (200 en tout) et je vais peut-être en avoir demain. Comme le nom du sujet l'indique, j'hésite entre l'ipod 5 et le 4... Celon mes moyens (aux alentours de 250 en revendant ma psp), l'ipod 4 est possible et si je veux, je peux l'avoir mercredi. Le 5 me fait envi aussi mais largement moins dans mon budget... Svp répondez-moi vite, car je risque de ne pas les garder longtemps...

Merci d'avance


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Janvier 2013)

Vu ton budget, l'iPod Touch 4G est un bon choix.
Il y a eu un creux entre le 4G et le 5G mais il reste un produit.
Pensez à faire un tour du côté du refurb sur le site d'Apple, vous êtes pratiquement sûr d'abord un produit neuf !


----------



## brand (11 Janvier 2013)

Mon choix est fait, je vais encore économisé de l'argent et je m'achéterais un ipod 5
Merci de ton avis
Bye


----------

